# Topwater Amberjack video!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Me and jdhkingfisher (Josh) went offshore a couple weeks ago looking for AJ and grouper. We didn't find any grouper but we got into a ton of lesser AJ's. Here's a video that I made of some of the action! Watch fullscreen + HD to see all of the action! 
*




*


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks like a lot of fun! :thumbup:


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Looks like fun man, nice job.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya, nice job fellas! Cant wait to get back out there!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice video. Great topwater action. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Cool video! I love some AJs on topwater.

Never heard of lessers around here out of a kayak? I hardly ever hear of lessers around here out of boats unless they go way way offshore and even then thats very rare......:whistling:


----------



## minkeydee (Jun 4, 2011)

Very cool!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a awesome time. Good job!!!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Which rod are u using?

Looks like St. Croix model?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, it definitely was a blast out there.



Ptpainton said:


> Which rod are u using?
> 
> Looks like St. Croix model?


It is an Okuma Reflexions


----------

